# Stage Espresso - Leeds



## OpenTheirMinds (Sep 2, 2017)

Only been open 6 months or so, but if you live in/around Leeds or find yourself in the city then I'd definitely recommend Stage! They use mainly Union roasts and usually have some interesting stuff on brew and guest espresso. Good selection of sandwiches/pies/salads/cakes too. Run by two really friendly brothers who usually have their beagle Copper napping in the corner.

You can find them on the meeting of Portland Street and Great George Street near to LGI. Can't speak highly enough of the place!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

It's on my list. Lazy I know, but I tend to stick to the ones near the city centre.


----------



## Beanstar (Apr 17, 2017)

Off to Leeds next weekend and have already got this on the list, so thanks for the heads up.


----------



## sjm85 (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm very lucky, working at the hospital to have such a decent spot about a 5 minute walk from my desk.

Their espresso is the union bobolink variety, but there is some quirk from their setup which means it tastes really good. According to them, even the union rep they have thinks is tastes the better than anywhere else. Coffee is very reasonably priced, £2.20 for long black, cakes a bit expensive IMHO. Worth the walk up, only 5-10 mins from the centre.

I'm mainly posting because they've been struggling with footfall over the summer uni break and I know they would appreciate any custom. I fear that they are destined to go under. Unfortunately there is a few good lunch spots on the same street which mop up most of the hospital business.


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

Interesting. Thanks for the heads up! I'll drop in and check them out.


----------



## Beanstar (Apr 17, 2017)

We visited.

Great coffee, great place, great people, fab dog!









Hope they grow and thrive.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Been today!










Excellent in every way


















Millionaire's Slice, Banana Bread, couple of flat w's. Navy Loveramics cups, if anyone is interested.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

I went here in the first week it opened as I was passing on the street with my brother who was up from London, we thought they seemed like nice chaps and we bought several nice coffees and my brother bought a new aeropress just to give them some buisness. Haven't been since though but I have to say your picture @MildredM is making me want to wander up that way. Millionaires slice/flat white is the best combination of coffee and cake I think!


----------

